# Ainley Drawer Console



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the Ainley drawer console?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I had one for several years in my F150. Very sturdy and functional. If you have a pickup with a topper, it is the way to go


----------

